

Firefox 5 beta is now upgraded to release candidate - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/06/firefox-5-release-candidate-is-now.html

======
melling
With the release, will they be doing automatic updates for 4.0 users? I think
at least 100 million people still need to upgrade to 4? It'll be great having
300-400 million Firefox users upgrading every 2 months.

~~~
girishmony
Firefox 5 beta users will be upgraded to release candidate. I am not sure for
Firefox 4. On Firefox 5 final release(June 21) Firefox 3.5 users will be auto
upgraded to Firefox 3.6. More details here
[http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/05/mozilla-plans-to-kill-
fir...](http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/05/mozilla-plans-to-kill-
firefox-35-and.html)

